# Maglite Collection!!



## dieselducy (Jan 2, 2008)

here is what I have photographed!! feel free to post yours as well





My Fuchsia Maglite (dieselducy.com version)
Image hosted by flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2098636454





2001 George Bush inauguration Maglite
Image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2097849963





Marlboro Lizard Maglite, got in 2001
Image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2131631241





Hot Pink Mini Maglite
image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2125474752





Copper Colored Action Lights Maglite
Image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2133879633





Maglite Racing Maglite
Image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2145224708





Orange (orange red version) Maglite from actionlights
image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2159825550





old pink!
Image hosted on Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2175272391/

Ill post more maglites right here as I acquire and photograph them!! Let me know what you think of these lights so far! Am I off to a good start??


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Solitaire!!*

here are some of my Solitaires!! 





Orange Solitaire, found at walmart
image hosted by Flickr
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2159811004





Kozmo.com Maglite Solitaire
Image Hosted by Flickr.com
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2168647905/






This is my Milky Way Solitaire side A
Image hosted by Flickr.com
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2168650755/





This is my Milky Way Solitaire B side
Image hosted by Flickr.com
http://flickr.com/photos/dieselducy/2169446512/


----------



## will (Jan 5, 2008)

Is the Orange from action-lights really a red-orange color, is it different from the old orange color . How does it compare to the orange solitaire? can you do a picture of them together?


----------



## mr.squatch (Jan 5, 2008)

:twothumbs

In order of appearance: 
6d mag rop high
6c mag rop high
Funny sky blue (not sure the name of the color) Mag85
Blue 2d rop high
Copper 2d Malkoff aspheric
2x Ledean Malkoff Blue 4aa-1d aspherics
Ledean Purple (looks blue in the pic) led 1c aspheric
notmag notmag notmag
2x Ledean cr2 miniminimags with terralux 3v dropins

g


----------



## bubbajoe (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice lights!!!I'm working on my first aspheric mag mod


----------



## sizzlechest (Jan 6, 2008)

will said:


> Is the Orange from action-lights really a red-orange color, is it different from the old orange color . How does it compare to the orange solitaire? can you do a picture of them together?




X 2 on this question / request.

I'd love to hear that this is a color variation.......Please let us know.....


----------



## KLC (Jan 6, 2008)

Following are updated pictures of my AA Mini Maglite collection (minus duplicates, those not yet received, and a few logo Maglites). Enjoy! :naughty:


----------



## souptree (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics, but is there a reason the existing threads are not sufficient? I don't really understand the need for a new thread... :shrug:


----------



## dieselducy (Jan 7, 2008)

It is my bad. i did not bother to fully read the other thread. if i had, I would have posted there.


----------



## souptree (Jan 7, 2008)

No worries, my friend!


----------

